
Image Scrubber: tool for anonymizing photographs taken at protests - dsr12
https://everestpipkin.github.io/image-scrubber/
======
Ansil849
Some tips to maximise user privacy while deploying this tool:

1) The code, for now, runs locally. This is good. To avoid the possibility of
the code being tampered with at a later day (for example, it could be modified
to send copies of the image to a server), download the webpage and use the
saved copy, not the live copy.

2) Do not use the blur functionality. For maximum privacy, this should be
removed from the app entirely. There are _a lot_ of forensic methods to
reverse blur techniques.

3) Be weary of other things in the photograph that might identify someone:
reflections, shadows, so on.

4) Really a subset of 2 and 3, but be aware that blocking out faces is often
times not sufficient to anonymise the subject in the photo. Identifying marks
like tattoos, or even something as basic as the shoes they are wearing, can be
used to identify the target.

~~~
NightlyDev
"There are _a lot_ of forensic methods to reverse blur techniques"

Any examples? You can't reverse it if the data is gone.

~~~
norrius
If you do something really simple like a Gaussian blur (which is a type of
convolution), it might be possible to find the inverse convolution (de-
convolution) and restore the original image with some accuracy.

One method is the Lucy-Richardson deconvolution [1], which is an iterative
algorithm, and here [2] is the best practical example I could find right away.
Unfortunately the text is not in English, but the illustrations and formulae
might be enough to give some intuition of the process.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richardson%E2%80%93Lucy_deconv...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richardson%E2%80%93Lucy_deconvolution)

[2] [https://habr.com/en/post/136853/](https://habr.com/en/post/136853/)

~~~
buzzier
[https://github.com/Y-Vladimir/SmartDeblur](https://github.com/Y-Vladimir/SmartDeblur)

[http://smartdeblur.net/](http://smartdeblur.net/)

~~~
norrius
Yes, that's it, thank you! And here's the English version of the article I
linked above:
[https://yuzhikov.com/articles/BlurredImagesRestoration1.htm](https://yuzhikov.com/articles/BlurredImagesRestoration1.htm)

------
shivekkhurana
I recently found myself in a position where I had to blur a ton of faces from
multiple pictures (about 100/day).

It’s really tedious to do it manually and something like OpenCV shines.

We found a repo [1] with python code that automatically detects and blurs
faces. This script was one of many, except it had a very high accuracy. Over
90%.

Removing exif data is a great idea.

[1] github.com/telesoho/faceblur

~~~
elliekelly
I’m reminded of a reddit thread a while back about the US government paying a
large sum to create an “unblur” function for photoshop. Someone in the
comments was able to rotate and flip a photo and use the photoshop blur tool
to effectively undo a blur for free.

Perhaps it’s better to remove the section of photo with a person’s face
instead? Or draw a shape over their face and flatten the image? It seems to me
as long as the pixels are there the identifying data is there for anyone
willing to spend the time and effort to find it.

Edit: Apparently it was interpol, not the US government. I can't find the
reddit thread but here's a NYT article with the photo:
[https://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/08/interpol-
untwir...](https://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/08/interpol-untwirls-a-
suspected-pedophile/)

~~~
wongarsu
Blurring isn't that good at destroying information, I think we mostly use it
because it's the best looking censoring attempt.

I would pixelate the faces to be just 4x4 giant pixels. It destroys nearly as
much information as blacking them out while still not disrupting the image too
much

~~~
noja
I would guess that pixelisation for _videos_ rather than pictures probably
reveals more information the longer the video.

~~~
GreedCtrl
Yes, you would need to fix the pixels to an initial or average value. I
remember Nintendo didn't do this a couple years ago, accidentally leaking the
name of a new game mode [1] for Smash Ultimate.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/Lattie9001/status/1027204063811850240](https://twitter.com/Lattie9001/status/1027204063811850240)

------
rixrax
For meta data, exiftool is handy for removing metadata[0].

$ exiftool -all= foo.jpg

And even better, save image first as .bmp or other format that doesn’t support
metadata. Then reload and convert to jpeg, and run the exiftool on this image.

[0] [https://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-
Sau...](https://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-Sauce/Remove-
EXIF-Metadata-from-Photos-with-exiftool)

~~~
dicknuckle
or if you're in a rush just post them to imgur where all exif data is dropped.

------
rsync
While I can't make useful comments on protests or strong anonymity, wrt photo
metadata, I _can say_ that I scrub metadata from photos that leave my
possession, as a matter of course, using 'exiftool'.

Here is how you read the existing metadata:

    
    
      exiftool -a -u -g1 IMG_0708.JPG | more
    

... and here is how you scrub it:

    
    
      exiftool -all= IMG_0708.JPG
    

(you could read it again, after scrubbing, to demonstrate it is gone ...)

~~~
LeoPanthera
I've had this function added to my shell for years:

    
    
       stripexif () 
       { 
           exiftool -all= "$@"
       }

------
hirundo
The protests were sparked by the lack of accountability of the police
resulting in police brutality. The violent people among the protesters are
subject to the same incentives. The more they expect to be held accountable,
the more likely they will refrain from violence.

Anonymizing photos of the violent ones is therefore likely to support their
actions by making accountability less likely. To scrub ethically, limit it to
the non-violent protestors. To support non-violence, better to help identify
the violent people -- police or civilian -- the opposite of anonymizing them.

~~~
adge
Many organizers of protests in Furguson, peaceful or otherwise, have since
been found murdered in ways that suggest they were literally hunted down and
killed for their involvement. Multiple have been found shot through the head
in burned out cars to destroy all evidence. If they broke the law it still
does not merit being executed in the street.
([https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/puzzling-number-men-
tie...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/puzzling-number-men-tied-
ferguson-protests-have-died-n984261))

In a situation where police feel justified to kill extra-judicially over a
possibly fake 20 dollar bill, what hope do we have that protesters won't be
targeted in unfair ways? Or worse, that organizers won't be hunted down like
animals and murdered like in Furguson? It would be unethical to not do
everything in your power to protect those in this position.

secondly how do you plan to identify violent vs non-violent protesters from a
static image? How would you find their identity afterwards? There is
overwhelming evidence to suggest these methods are at best ineffective and at
worst racist, and in either case will lead to innocent people being charged.

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/2109887-police-mass-
fac...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2109887-police-mass-face-
recognition-in-the-us-will-net-innocent-people/)

~~~
Fezzik
For those who do not click through to the article: “Police say that there is
no evidence the deaths have anything to do with the protests”.

From my time in Portland, working at the courthouse as a court clerk during
the Occupy movement, when hundreds of transient “protesters” camped out in the
park, it is not surprising that some of those folks would OD or end up dead
for reasons entirely not related to protesting but instead related to their
unfortunate life circumstances. I do not know if the same is true of Ferguson,
but the article does not seem to provide any evidence of calculated
retaliation against protesters.

~~~
zaaakk
Why would the police say otherwise? Nice critical thinking.

~~~
ALittleLight
The article just has these people loosely connected or "active" in the
protests. One of them attended the protests, one launched a tear gas canister
back at the police, one's mother attended the protests, etc. These aren't the
main organizers or leaders dying mysteriously, but rather random attendees
dying.

Is this more or less than the number of attendees we would expect to die based
on Ferguson homicide rates and approximations of the number of attendees? I
couldn't find that in the article.

Also, what's the theory that this isn't a coincidence? The police are
murdering random protestors for some reason?

~~~
adge
All of those mentioned in the article were not just attendees but community
organizers. Do some drake equation style math on the back of an envelope:

What percentage of young people will die in a given year?

What percentage of those will happen to be community organizers?

What percentage of those will die by being shot in the head in a car that was
then set on fire to annihilate forensic evidence?

Doesn't take too many steps out to get into the realm of zero percent
probability that this is random chance

~~~
ALittleLight
Are they organizers? That's not clear to me from the NBC article.

"""

— MarShawn McCarrel of Columbus, Ohio, shot himself in February 2016 outside
the front door of the Ohio Statehouse, police said. He had been active in
Ferguson.

— Edward Crawford Jr., 27, fatally shot himself in May 2017 after telling
acquaintances he had been distraught over personal issues, police said. A
photo of Crawford firing a tear gas canister back at police during a Ferguson
protest was part of the St. Louis Post-Dispatch’s Pulitzer Prize-winning
coverage.

— In October, 24-year-old Danye Jones was found hanging from a tree in the
yard of his north St. Louis County home. His mother, Melissa McKinnies, was
active in Ferguson and posted on Facebook after her son’s death, “They lynched
my baby.” But the death was ruled a suicide.

— Bassem Masri, a 31-year-old Palestinian American who frequently livestreamed
video of Ferguson demonstrations, was found unresponsive on a bus in November
and couldn’t be revived. Toxicology results released in February showed he
died of an overdose of fentanyl.

"""

One was "active", one sent tear gas back at police, one livestreamed parts of
the protest, and one's mother was in the protest.

The first two people, who were shot in their cars, I didn't see the extent of
their involvement.

How many were involved at this level or higher? Tens of thousands? How many
should we expect to die of murder, suicide, and drug overdose, and how many
have?

What is the theory explaining this? Do you think there is a group murdering
Ferguson protestors after the fact?

------
comboy
Really weird that nobody in the thread is pointing out that this is basically
a website that says "give me your photos, specifically from protests, which
have details that you want to keep private".

It doesn't matter that it theoretically all happen in the browser. You can
serve different versions to different IPs etc. Every heuristic in me would be
screaming don't use that if I would have a need for such tool.

~~~
aith
It's a simple static site with no server involved. Everything happens client
side. You could turn off your internet while you're using it if you wanted to
make sure no data is exposed.

~~~
KingMachiavelli
True, but it's only safe _if_ you do that. You have to either inspect the code
every time you use the site or run it locally. Until subresource integrity [1]
becomes widely used & the capability to 'pin' a given script to a specific
version, web applications can not be used without at least trusting the owner
of the domain.

A better example is Protonmail, a secure email service. It has a nice web
client and there is an 3rd party desktop/electron version of the same size
called Electronmail. While both essentially run identical code, the electron
version is more secure because even Protonmail insert a backdoor for a single
or # of users. They would have to at least publish the backdoor in the vanilla
code at which point, the maintainers of Electronmail will probably raise the
alarm.

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Security/Subres...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Security/Subresource_Integrity)

~~~
t-writescode
Or, you could download the repository, validate it once for yourself and then
use it repeatedly. It is open source, after all.

------
JabavuAdams
It's better to black out faces than to blur them. It's feasible to unblur /
un-pixelate faces, especially if there's more than one frame.

------
hangphyr
The timing of the release of this tool seems a bit innapropriate, given the
state of rioting in a few US cities now. It's going to be incredibly draining
on law enforcement in the US for a few years to identify and prosecute
criminals involved in riots. Most victims already who have lost their homes,
their businesses, and even their loved ones will mostly likely never see the
criminals brought to justice given the scale of the violence.

It could be useful to protect people from relatiation under an authoritarian
government, such as in Hong Kong. I dislike the idea of a government using
mass automatic identification, that could be used again by authoritarians for
terrible goals. I also dislike the idea of the opposite and using automatic
anonymizing to protect criminals during riots. We're probably going to keep
seeing an arms race in this, with good and bad actors on all sides.

~~~
Uehreka
It would be nice if our law enforcement had legitimacy and credibility,
because then we could know that showing someone’s face would lead to them
being arrested and facing a sentence commensurate with what they had done. But
unfortunately this is not the case.

Showing the face of a protestor smashing in a window will not lead to that
protestor being brought to court and handed a sentence for community service,
a fine, or some light jail time. It will lead to extrajudicial retaliation and
possibly death.

Again, it would be nice if that weren’t the case and we could trust law
enforcement to behave appropriately. But given that they and their supporters
are known to hunt down and kill people who protest against them, we cannot in
good conscience make it easier for them to do so.

If we are to trust the cops again, they need to show us they are worthy of
trust. And they sure aren’t doing that right now.

~~~
dfee
> Showing the face of a protestor smashing in a window will not lead to that
> protestor being brought to court and handed a sentence for community
> service, a fine, or some light jail time. It will lead to extrajudicial
> retaliation and possibly death.

What? I’m not sure what country you’re talking about. Are you talking about
America? Our police find rioters and shoot them dead in the street?

Man, I feel like you live in a different country than me, and I’ve lived in 9
states in every part of the country, and across nearly every income brackets
(save extreme poverty or extreme wealth) and feel like your perspective is so
disconnected from reality.

~~~
throwaway2048
[https://www.chicagotribune.com/nation-world/ct-ferguson-
acti...](https://www.chicagotribune.com/nation-world/ct-ferguson-activist-
deaths-black-lives-matter-20190317-story.html)

This is the country you live in, if you want ignore that fact its on you.

------
mleonhard
Removing EXIF data is not enough.

> “Like snowflakes, no two smartphones are the same. Each device, regardless
> of the manufacturer or make, can be identified through a pattern of
> microscopic imaging flaws that are present in every picture they take,” says
> Kui Ren, lead author of a new study describing the smartphone-identifying
> technology. “It’s kind of like matching bullets to a gun, only we’re
> matching photos to a smartphone camera.”

[https://www.futurity.org/smartphones-cameras-
prnu-1634712-2/](https://www.futurity.org/smartphones-cameras-prnu-1634712-2/)

~~~
kickscondor
I wonder if there are tools for removing (or repatterning) these as post-
processing. In fact, you’d think single pixel defects might get washed out in
conversion to a lossee image format.

------
blhack
The protests are being live-streamed on Facebook, twitch, YouTube etc. So
while they is interesting, it is ultimately useless. The data is already out
there.

~~~
lapnitnelav
Not if you hijack the camera directly* :)

[1] [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/creativetech_tensorflowjs-
bod...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/creativetech_tensorflowjs-bodypix-
chromeextension-activity-6669414588058091520-GjNb)

~~~
anigbrowl
How do you expect that to work on a phone and still provide viewers with a
clear idea of what is going on

------
leni536
How resilient is blurring against deconvolution?

~~~
ibrarmalik
Can deconvolution create new data? I thought it was just a way to upscale
images.

~~~
klyrs
If a blur filter uses a convolution, then it's invertible through a
deconvolution.

~~~
im3w1l-alt
There will be some information loss from edge effects and quantization noise.
But mostly invertible.

~~~
klyrs
You're not wrong but invertible filters, noise or no, are simply not
anonymizing and should not be used for that purpose.

------
afwaller
Instead of blurring you should add a significant amount of extraneous
information (random noise) and then mosaic (downsample).

If you’d like to have a smooth looking censored image you can then blur the
mosaic result to have a smooth transition between the censored and original
image.

If you simply blur or simply downsample there’s a significant ability to
recover data or iterate over data to recover likely inputs. Other posts have
discussed deconvolution, but think of a downsample as a hash - you can build a
rainbow table of inputs, easily for numbers, with more difficulty for faces.
If you have a limited pool of “suspects” this technique can work well. Just as
with hashing, you should add a salt to the image before downsampling or
blurring to make recovery of the original input more difficult. In this case
the “salt” is random noise.

------
anonymousiam
Timely article, but what about violent criminal activity during protests?
Peaceful protests are wonderful and have been very effective throughout
history. The protests we've seen for the past few days are not helping
anything. Yes, people are angry at the criminal behavior of the police
officer/murderer, but manifesting that anger by destroying property, looting,
injuring, and threatening others, is only going to justify the use of more
police violence.

~~~
asutekku
I’ll just play the devil’s advocate, but when have peaceful protests ever
helped the cause? Those are forgotten as soon as they are over.

~~~
jbay808
Indian independence? Martin Luther King?

~~~
ixtli
Ghandi is the face of that movement but was just the tip of what was a very
bloody revolution. It is important that we think the movement was "non-
violent" such that we can point to it to dissuade people from challenging the
status quo in a material way.

~~~
jbay808
Would you say that his protests didn't change anything and were forgotten as
soon as they were over?

~~~
ixtli
No, the history taught about ghandi carefully selects instances of "non-
violence". I don't think ghandi is responsible for how we learn about ghandi
in the west.

Just like MLK is regarded as "peaceful" when in fact he and others spoke quite
a bit about the fact that there was never any response from white people
unless property was attacked.

------
verdverm
Why does one need to scrub faces from protests images? Does it even matter
with the volumn of images being captured?

Is it because people are committing more crime than the original offense?

~~~
jlokier
Could it be that sometimes the police, government, etc. will make your life
miserable _even if you haven 't commit a crime_ because they don't like
something you did?

Nah. They would never do anything like that.

As everyone knows, all police are paragons of moral excellence in every
country in the world at all times.

Governments have definitely never, ever gone after innocent protesters.

</sarcasm>

~~~
verdverm
How much worse are the police from other profession?

i.e. how skewed are different professions w.r.t. morals?

Do you think lawyers are worse? Politicians? The Media? Where do police fit
into this spectrum?

Are all police bad? What percentage?

<perspective> (you can close this tag if you wish)

~~~
jlokier
IF they are identical morally there's still a problem, because they are not
identical in power.

With power comes a responsibilty to be _better_ than others, and if that's not
something you can count on, which it isn't, we need to protect others.

~~~
verdverm
Well they aren't equal, nor has humanity never complained about those in
power...

Was the police violence worse during the time of the civil rights? Were the
protesters ever violent or turn to rioting?

What would Dr King say about the protests?

~~~
halostatue
It’s not hard to find, because he said these words in 1968 before his
assassination:

“…it is not enough for me to stand before you tonight and condemn riots. It
would be morally irresponsible for me to do that without, at the same time,
condemning the contingent, intolerable conditions that exist in our society.
These conditions are the things that cause individuals to feel that they have
no other alternative than to engage in violent rebellions to get attention.
And I must say tonight that a riot is the language of the unheard. And what is
it America has failed to hear?…It has failed to hear that the promises of
freedom and justice have not been met. And it has failed to hear that large
segments of white society are more concerned about tranquility and the status
quo than about justice and humanity.” (“The Other America,” 1968).

Funny, it sounds just as true of 2020 America as 1968 America.
[https://www.history.com/news/for-martin-luther-king-jr-
nonvi...](https://www.history.com/news/for-martin-luther-king-jr-nonviolent-
protest-never-meant-wait-and-see)

He would understand. He would probably be out there. He might try to be a
calming influence—or he might act as a street medic. He might have turned as
militant as Malcolm X over the last fifty years since his assassination. His
tone was changing even from his 1966 Mike Wallace interview where he said:

“I contend that the cry of "black power" is, at bottom, a reaction to the
reluctance of white power to make the kind of changes necessary to make
justice a reality for the Negro. I think that we've got to see that a riot is
the language of the unheard.”

[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mlk-a-riot-is-the-language-
of-t...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mlk-a-riot-is-the-language-of-the-
unheard/)

Dr King was heavily involved in protests. He did everything he could to keep
his protests non-violent, but he faced extreme violence from the ~slave
patrols~ white racist cops of the time. His son is on Twitter…and is being
MLKsplained to by white people who consistently misunderstand what MLK said
and meant.

[https://twitter.com/OfficialMLK3/status/1266040838628560898](https://twitter.com/OfficialMLK3/status/1266040838628560898)
(follow the thread)

MLK’s position initially was very much the same as Michele Obama’s “When they
go low, we go high”. But he never said that people should just _give in_ to
the violence of the state, and so it’s pretty clear that he would not have
completely condemned the protests or even the riots.

(In other words, there’s multiple MLKs, and most people—especially white
people—remember the sanitized “I have a Dream” MLK that is taught to us as
history. That MLK is _not_ the MLK that existed at the time of his
assassination.)

------
cowmix
This is great for some situations. However, my personal policy is to upload my
protest content to Google Photos asap (if appropriate). This makes sure your
content is off your device if your phone gets confiscated AND it provides (be
it thin) layer of authenticity/validation of the content.

~~~
mceachen
Google Photos isn't going to provide you with any authenticity claims, and
metadata gets scrambled by both their "high quality" and "original" settings.

If you want to make sure the actual, original image gets stored safely on
another device automatically, use SyncThing or Resilio Sync.

~~~
pgalvin
> metadata gets scrambled by both their "high quality" and "original"
> settings.

This is NOT true, at least for the "original" setting. Upload an image,
download it again - the checksums are identical.

If you modify the time/date or add comments within Google Photos, that new
information is kept in a .json file instead of the exif data, but Google NEVER
modifies the original photo if you select "original" quality.

~~~
mceachen
That's not my experience with a couple Google Pixels, using original quality.

If you fetch your image via takeout or via the API, the image bytes are the
same, but the EXIF headers have been changed.

I've tried in both a standard Gmail account and a custom domain. Same
behavior.

Are you saying your file SHA is the same from your device and your takeout?

I wonder if I am seeing US-account-exclusive behavior?

~~~
pgalvin
Yep, the SHA1/256 checksum of the original on my Android device is the same as
the one from both Google Takeout and downloading from the Google Photos Web
UI.

Same for the .heic files on my iPhone, too.

~~~
mceachen
Interesting, thanks for sharing. I wonder what's different between our
accounts and devices.

------
bobloblaw45
So I might look silly here but what I do is take a snip of the displayed
picture and save and use that. Was I doing it wrong?

All I was really concerned about was getting rid of metadata tied to my phone.

------
fnord77
was thinking about a way to do this for live stream video. I think it is
doable but would probably cause too much battery drain on the device.

~~~
est31
You could stream to your computer at home and then to the world. But it's
weird that the live streaming websites don't offer it as feature.

------
pabs3
A general tool for metadata removal:

[https://0xacab.org/jvoisin/mat2/](https://0xacab.org/jvoisin/mat2/)
[https://0xacab.org/jvoisin/mat2-web/](https://0xacab.org/jvoisin/mat2-web/)

------
mrkramer
Assuming this tool was intended for those who want to share photos on social
media, Facebook and Instagram already strip metadata out from the photos you
share otherwise anybody could scrape the photo and get metadata. I'm not sure
for Twitter tho but I think it is the same.

~~~
arkadiyt
Twitter also strips exif data from displayed images. That said, I would assume
that all social media platforms permanently store that data (even though it's
not in the displayed image), and would be forced to give it up under subpoena.

~~~
mrkramer
"all social media platforms permanently store that data" exactly but storing
metadata has 2 purposes; one for security reasons and second for analyzing the
data and creating advertising solutions based on that data.

------
Felk
Regarding metadata: Considering windows already lets you strip metadata from
images directly from the properties menu, is there anything this tool or other
metadata stripping tools do that goes beyond what windows offers? Is it risky
to rely on the built-in tool?

------
dabei
Nice. The most identifying EXIF data is probably the GPS location. What else
have to be scrubbed?

~~~
aesh2Xa1
The tool blurs faces.

~~~
dabei
Sure. I'm just interested to know what else in EXIF could be identifying.

~~~
JimDabell
Camera serial numbers. If you ever have your camera stolen, you can put the
serial number into Stolen Camera Finder. It will show you the images uploaded
to the Internet with your camera’s serial number so you can recover it.

[https://www.stolencamerafinder.com](https://www.stolencamerafinder.com)

~~~
snazz
Is this data included in iPhone photos? I don't think so.

~~~
mceachen
iPhone metadata includes several fingerprints that can be used to
differentiate between different devices, including a serial number, uptime in
seconds, and shutter release count (depending on the model of iPhone you
have).

(source: me examining as many different iPhone models and instances to build
deduping heuristics for PhotoStructure)

~~~
snazz
Interesting! That's more information than I thought. Thanks for informing me!

------
wikibob
Can someone package this as an iOS and Android app and get it into the app
stores?

~~~
dogma1138
There are quite a few apps for iOS at least that remove metadata
[https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/photo-video-metadata-
remover/i...](https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/photo-video-metadata-
remover/id1079710135)

There are also a few that do face detection and blur on the AppStore.

------
erikpl
Great concept!

There should be an undo button, though. Especially without a brush size
preview.

------
_fullpint
Awesome tool!

Unfortunately it isn’t fully functionally via safari mobile.

------
dfee
Protests or riots?

------
ape4
Now I would hope everyone is wearing a mask

~~~
raspyberr
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
mask_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-mask_law)

~~~
gsich
Health overrules those mostly.

------
paddlesteamer
Since the Antifa will be designated as a terrorist organization[0], I don't
suggest you guys to trust github pages, google photos, drive, etc. Tomorrow
there may be a subpoena for the IP addresses who use this tool. It may not be
enough proof but it'll cost you a lot of money and time. I'd be using local
tools like exiftool or gimp.

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/12671296442282475...](https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1267129644228247552)

------
CGamesPlay
This is an ideal tool to be hosted on ipfs, to prevent tampering with the code
in the future.

------
diNgUrAndI
It is hosted on github pages. Not sure if it would violate ToS. You may host
it elsewhere.

Reference: [https://help.github.com/en/github/working-with-github-
pages/...](https://help.github.com/en/github/working-with-github-pages/about-
github-pages)

~~~
mceachen
What policy do you think this tool violates?

------
lazugod
Can face blurring be regulated as a protected form of encryption?

------
kposehn
Site won’t scroll on iOS keeping me from reading the full readme.

------
NikolaeVarius
Need this but for video

------
terrycody
Simple and effective like a charm

------
artifact_44
As of today, the president is designating antifascist protestors as a
terrorist organization.

~~~
westmeal
Not following the news for my sanity. Was he referring to antifa or actual
anti fascists?

~~~
yayadarsh
Antifa is an umbrella term. From Wikipedia:

> Antifa is not an interconnected or unified organization, but rather a
> movement without a hierarchical leadership structure, comprising multiple
> autonomous groups and individuals

~~~
fyrabanks
In his tweet, I do believe POTUS was referring to Antifa in the same way as
the question--as a fictional, hierarchical organization.

